# Sacramento, CA groups?



## Kristoffer

Hi,I am fairly new to this BB, but I have noticed a few people from the Sacramento, CA area. Just wondering if any of you know of any groups in this area? Thanks!Kris


----------



## jane93

HiI think I sent you e-mail....maybe someone else will see this too? As far as I know there are no "real" support groups..but a few of us who e-mail now and again a while back. I've pretty much given up trying to organize anything so if someone else wants to please post here!Jane


----------



## wishicouldgo

I'd also be interested in a group. I would even start one but unfortunately I'm on bedrest now with my pregnancy! How many of us are in Sacramento?


----------



## tiggster78

Hi! I just posted on this in the "meeting place"...oops! Guess I ought to look around better.







I lost everyone's e-mail addresses....guess I "spring-cleaned" a little too well in my e-mail system. Sorry! I would also like to get together sometime...but can't put any effort into it until i graduate in December.







Please feel free to e-mail me anytime at tiggster78###yahoo.com


----------



## bellyknot

Do any of you happen to belong to Kaiser? They have a self help group available in Roseville. I have'nt tried it yet but plan to.


----------



## tiggster78

I just switched jobs...my coverage starts in December....I'll look into it...thanks for mentioning that!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone,I do belong to Kaiser, I had no idea that they had any type of group in Roseville. But I'm leaving Kaiser in the end of December, so I guess it is a bit too late for that. It looks like there are enough of us here to have some kind of group though. . .but I'm with Tiggster. . .can't do anything until finals are over in mid-Dec. How lucky are you that you are graduating!! I'm jealous. . .I still have another year and a half until I am done with school completely. But anyone who wants to can feel free to email me too. . .kjapple###pacbell.net Hey, was anyone else disappointed with the weather today? I was expecting this big cool storm all day, and when I woke up the SUN was out, and I have yet to see any rain or big wind. What was up with all the hype, dammit! I want the storm!Kris


----------



## Kristoffer

OK, so apparently you can all disregard my weather comment. . .I was just watching the news, and apparently there WAS a big storm, but I guess I missed it! I must be a pretty deep sleeper! But now that I think about it, my power DID go off at least twice in the night last night. OK, so nevermind!


----------



## tiggster78

Kristoffer...where do you go to school? What's your major?As for the storm...I was hoping it would hold out until at least the afternoon, I was supposed to take some of the shelter dogs (along with other people) to the Santa Parade downtown....sounded like fun!...then it was cancelled!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey Tiggster,I have actually already finished my undergrad. . .I went to UC Irvine. But now I am in law school. . .I go to McGeorge School of Law here in Sac. How about you? Do you go to Sac State? That sucks that you didn't get to do the parade thing. . .that would have been fun! Well, good luck with your studying. . .that is what I'll be doing ALL day! See ya. . .Kris


----------



## stargazer

Hi to those I know and those I don't know yet!







Thanks for the info about Kaiser. I'm actually very close to Roseville so I might look into that. I thought we were supposed to have rain all the time until Tuesday? I only saw it Friday night/Sat early morning. I love the rain and know we need it, but man, until my landlords fix the pipes outside my bedroom window, it's going to drive me nuts. They work and all, but the way they were designed makes them REALLY loud. Ugh. Wakes me up every time. Not looking forward to the rain we're supposed to have tonight as tomorrow it is back to work. Hope everyone's holiday weekend went well!


----------



## tiggster78

Hi Everyone...It's COLD!







Kris, yes I'm at sac state....ugh...glad to be getting out of there...I have been so lax at studying this weekend...or should I say this semester.







Jane, I sent you an e-mail reply from your e-mail way back when...sorry!







Hope everyone's staying warm!


----------



## Kristoffer

I second the cold thing. . .it is FREEZING here! OK, maybe we are all just a bunch of whimps here in Northern CA when it comes to cold, sure, but it is pretty cold.Tiggster, I've been slacking too. . .this is called my make-up studying time! I try to teach myself the whole course in the week or so leading up to finals. Not too smart of us, eh? Oh well. . .you'll be done soon! Do they have a graduation ceremony for people who graduate in December, or do you have to wait until summer?Kris


----------



## jane93

brrr....I hope none of the canadians or mid-westerners see this thread..we are surely weather wimps its not even below freezing! I wasn't a wimp until I moved here!I'm not with Kaiser either.That's great tiggster..you're graduating!..woohooo...







Jane


----------



## rlo

Hi!It sure is chilly out today but, at least, it is sunny. The freezing tootsies help balance out the hot flashes, I guess. I graduated from college back in the 'good old days." I really enjoyed it, but it was sure hard to get motivated studying some of the dull stuff. Got my degree in American Studies with a minor in Music back when San Francisco State was still officially called San Francisco State. Good luck, youngsters! Finals weren't fun then, either. I remember the last-minute cramming. My brain hurts just thinking about it.We Sacramentans are a chatty bunch. I like that.Talk to you soon.Renee'


----------



## Kristoffer

Thanks for the wish of luck Renee'! You know, I've always had trouble studying the stuff that bores me, but is "required" to get one degree or another. I thought that once I got to graduate school, working towards a very specific degree that I was really interested in, those classes wouldn't exist any more. Boy was I wrong! I have spent a year and a half now studying #### that I really don't care about! I want to go into criminal law. . .but here I am stuck studying about corporations and wills and contracts and property.







Boring! OK, I'm just complaining now, and using this post to keep myself away from the books! Hope everyone is staying warm! See ya. . .Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Thanks for all the congrats! Amazingly I still have some hard stuff ahead in those classes, I thought with only two classes left I would be able to just sit back and watch the world go by in regards to school...I was SO WRONG!Kris...I put off grad. school because of that reason...I am just so bored with it all. I'm tired of jumping through their stupid hoops. (gosh, negativity galore here). But I'm queen of the distraction mechanisms as well.







Hope everyone had/has a good day...I didn't want to get up this morning! Dark AND cold.


----------



## Kristoffer

Tiggster. . .I hear ya. . .looking back now, I definitely wish I had taken some time off after graduating before going to law school. . .at least a year. The problem was, I had a huge fear that I would take a year off, get really comfortable, and not want to go back! So I just went for it. . .and now I'm way too far into it and too close to being DONE to take time off. Oh well. . .I think that ultimately I made the right decision, but who knows? I hear ya about getting up this morning! Today is my early day (work in the morning, then class) so it was dark when I got up too, and COLD! How hard is it to get out of bed with that combo?? Sheesh!And might I suggest that we all just take a moment to send some positive thoughts out to our Kings??? Bad day yesterday. . .today wasn't great either, but at least we won. Let's hope they can take a deep breath and relax on their day off and finish off the week with some big time ass kicking!!














Kris


----------



## tiggster78

I hear that they have a lot of back to back games the next few weeks. Hope they can keep up with them.







Have to be in at work an hour early today...ugh! I'm so tired! Then class tonight until 9pm. Whine, whine, whine. But it's Wed.! Halfway through the week!!!


----------



## stargazer

Kris, I think you made a good decision going right into law school. After graduating with my BA, I thought about getting my masters and PhD right away but decided to work first instead (which most business schools want you to do first anyway). But it's so hard to think about going back to school now that I've been out of it for a few years. I do eventually want to teach at a college level, so I'm going to have to go back at some point. Ugh, I hate thinking about it. And I just don't know when I'd do it. I just got fairly settled into my job. I'll root for the Kings if you promise to root for the Raiders! (although I am one of those odd ducks that likes both the 49er's and the Raiders).


----------



## rlo

Hi! Tiggster & Kris:Many, many times I wish that I had been able to oontinue on to get my Master's but, I too, had had enough of college, professors, endless papers, etc. Then, life happened, and I never did get back. Now, 30 plus years later, I still regret not being able to get back. It's best to do it while you have the opportunity, even though it can be boring and tedious. Once you get it, no one can EVER take it away!!I'm sure sounding gloomy right now. Must be the ant invasion I'm fighting and the dreary weather.Think good thoughts and keep up the good work. GO KINGS!!!Renee'


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone,Glad to hear some validation for my being in law school. . .need that right now, especially during these *&$#*&$# finals!! Yeah, I think I made the right decision too. . .I'm just ready to be DONE, so I'm complaining! Well, hope everyone is braced for this storm. . .and that we don't have to drive through fallen trees again in the morning! And yes, the Kings will be kicking some ass for the last 2 games of the week. WOOHOO! See ya. . .Kris


----------



## jane93

Hey guys don't second guess the decisions you make! I took a year off to get a "real job" between undergrad and drad school. I so hated that job, but I got to live in London for a year which is about as much as I could afford.Keep up the good work...tiggster there's nothing wrong with waiting a year or so..


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey all!I agree, I don't think there is anything wrong with waiting a year or so. . .for some people that is really the right thing to do. Sometimes a break is really necessary! Hope everyone rode out the storm well. And hey, how about those Kings!! Great game tonight, eh?!? That was fun to watch, especially after the last two! All right, hope everyone is doing well. Talk to y'all later!Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Yes..I definitely need a break. I never really felt like I fit into the whole "college scene" anyways, so it's off to the workworld that I go! I have a Christmas Party to go to tonight...how weird is that!? It's still November! Hope all is well with everyone, how many of you have your pictures up on the website??? Come on now, don't be shy! Take care!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone. . .Tiggster. . .hope the Christmas party was fun! It does seem a bit early for that though. But hey, if someone has a party in June and calls it Christmas, I'd be there too!So hey, how about those Kings! Tonight's game was awesome! OK, but I seem to be the only one rambling on about them. . .sorry folks! It was a big week though.Hope everyone is braced, once again, for the storm! Seems like this weekend could be a good one.I'll put my pic up if everyone else does! See ya. . .Kris


----------



## jane93

Hey this is becoming our private meeting room







How about the Kings last night..they don't even need Webber..ha.My photo is up there! OK I challenge everyone else..







After all if we ever meet how will we recognize each other?..maybe by all wearing red shoes? or while waiting in line for the bathroom


----------



## rlo

Hi! All:How are you doing in this wet, windy weather? So far, no leaks here and the maple tree is still intact. Keeping our fingers crossed.Wish I could give you a picture but don't have the capability. I have a little AOL-TV unit, not a computer, and no camera. So, you're just going to have to use your imaginations. I'm in my 50's with silver hair, brown eyes, 5'3", slight frame. Sounds just like your grandma, right???? Huge personality compensates for average looks!!!!!I, too, enjoyed the Kings' game last night. Keep it up, guys.Starting to put up some Christmas decoations today. Just needed to get something cheerful around here. I have the yukky weather blahs and need some happy things around.Take care, all, and keep dry.Renee'


----------



## tiggster78

Boy it's yucky out there! Brrr!!! I actually got some Christmas shopping done today! yippee! And the only thing I have on my agenda for tomorrow is to go to Petco and buy my little guy a new sweater....(yes, it makes him look like a whimp...but keeps him warm and healthy).







The Christmas party was a lot of fun...and is helping to get me in the Christmas mode. I'll be at 3 Kings games this month with the shelter...do any of you go to the games or just watch them on TV?


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey all,Geez, what a day! And tomorrow is supposed to be worse? Great! Actually, I kinda like the rain and stormy weather. . .as long as it doesn't get severe and cause alot of problems!And OK, so I broke and put my picture up too. Now you all could recognize me even if I'm NOT waiting in line for a bathroom!







Yeah, the Kings are really doing great. . .and without Webber! Who woulda thought? He should be back really soon though. . .a little worried about how they are going to adjust to him again. . .hopefully it will be quick, and then we will be unstoppable! And I'm not going to be going to any of the games. . .just watch on TV. . .hopefully I'll be able to go to one soon once finals are over with.Tiggster. . .a sweater for the dog? Oh no. . .so sad! I'll bet he's warm, but all of the other dogs must laugh and laugh. . .Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Kris...don't worry. I make sure it's not too girly. He's such a handsome little fella that he can pull the "sweater look" off okay. It's our one year anniversary this month, since I adopted him. I'm thinking about starting to foster kitties. He'd love the company. And yes, I see Jane and Kris broke down on posting their pictures...good for you! Finals over...now those are two of the greatest words that could ever be put together. I'm trying to do some research online and hitting nothing but dead ends. Drat it!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hmmm. .. whatever you say! I have yet to see a dog so handsome that he could pull off the sweater look. . .but maybe yours will be the first! What kind of dog is he? So do you work at the SPCA? I actually used to volunteer there, many years ago. Great place.And I think you may be right. . ."finals" and "over" are probably the best words that could ever be put together! When are you done? Mine start this week, and go for 2 weeks. . .last one on the 14th.(The day before my birthday. . .what a great b-day present, eh?!?) Well, try to stay sane until they are over with. . .I know I am. Trying, anyway.Hope everyone is staying warm! Geez, what a weekend, eh?Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Alright..so what's up with the marathon..they closed down Fair Oaks Blvd. and I got stuck in major traffic trying to reverse my direction! Ugh!Got the greatest sweatshirt for Henry (my dog)...after driving all the way up to the Zinfandel Petsmart. Got it home and put it on him again...realized there's no way for him to go potty in it. ARGH! Why do they make sweaters like that?! Now I have to go through this all again.Oh well. Not today. The rest of today is reserved for studying. Kris...yes, I volunteer with the SPCA. Why did you stop? How long ago did you volunteer there? With the dogs or cats? They are wonderful people there...I feel so comfortable with all of them and it's definitely become an addiction for me.







How's everyone else out there in the great







city of Sacramento? Jane, do you work for the State by any chance?Kris: Henry is a terrier mix mutt. He's about 12 lbs. Long blonde hair (which I keep shaved short). And my finals are over the 13th. YEAH! We'll make it!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey. .. Tiggster. . .got caught in the Marathon traffic, eh? That sucks. Hey, maybe the fact that the sweater doesn't fit your dog is a sign?







Just a thought! I volunteered at the SPCA a very long time ago. . .maybe 7 or 8 years ago. I actually really liked it(I used to want to be a vet) but I had to move on to a real job where they gave me money, and just couldn't fit it into my schedule anymore. I really liked it though. . .I worked with the dogs(I'm a HUGE dog person) did some fun cage cleaning stuff







but also got to walk some of the puppies and dogs too. I enjoyed it.Hey, your finals are over just about when mine are. . .only 2 more weeks! This time 2 weeks from now, we will be SOOOO relaxed. . .that is a nice thought!Hey everyone, so I just saw on the news that there is a tornado warning in Sac county right now, along with 11 other northern CA counties. Wow! Anyone see anything? The warning is in effect until 6:00. Hope everyone stays safe! See ya!Kris


----------



## tiggster78

My question is....where the heck do we go if there is a tornado?! Is it just for our "fun scientific" information...or is there any danger? It's not like I have a basement to run to. Kris...I think we are both trying really hard to avoid our studying....we are conversing WAY to much on here.


----------



## jane93

Woah the sky just opened up and its hailing!I never hear a tornado warning?


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey. . .Yeah Jane. . .sky opened up here once too. . .couldn't tell if it was hail or not, but just out of nowhere it was POURING. . .very weird. Yeah, there was a tornado warning, but then it got cancelled like 2 hours after they gave it. No clue what we are supposed to do in a tornado. .. stand in a doorjam or something? Who knows. . .And yes Tiggster, I do think that this BB is just an avoidance tool for studying. . .maybe I should unplug my computer during finals?!? Nah, I'm sure I'd just find something else to distract me. . .Good Kings game tonight, eh? OK, well, some of it anyway. . .first half sucked, but the Kings came back when I didn't think they could, and tied it up. That was nice! So we didn't win, which sucked, but at least we ended well and didn't stink up the place the whole time!Kris


----------



## stargazer

Yeah, I was supposed to go to SF this weekend for my friend's birthday, but when I got on the road the rain was just coming down so hard I could barely see. Plus the wind was giving me fits, almost pushing my car out of my lane at times. I decided to stay put in Sac.







I'm also blaming the rain on the cold I picked up this weekend, although it's not too bad. Maybe the flu shot I got helps with the severity of colds too? Who knows? I would put my picture up on the site if I could guys. I do have one picture on the internet and I tried to send it to Eric but it didn't take. Anybody try to do any shopping this weekend? Man, the masses were definetly out in force. Crazy.


----------



## rlo

Hi! All:Glad to see everyone made it through the weekend intact. Sorry about your cold, Stargazer. The wind took down a branch on our old maple tree but no damage was done, thank goodness. How is the studying coming, Tiggster and Kris? Just a couple more weeks and you'll be FREE for the holidays. Back in my day, the semester ended in January with finals the last two weeks of January. That really shot the Christmas break. I always had classes hanging over my head. So sad about the Kings last night. At least my 49er's won. Yippee!!!Got to finish my Christmas shopping. I'm pretty much disabled so I do my shopping by catalog. I do miss going to the malls and seeing the decorations. I don't miss the crowds, however.Take care, all.Renee'


----------



## tiggster78

Hi all!I did some of my shopping on the internet this year! Boy does that take some of the pressure off...I somehow, without realizing it got the majority of the rest of it done during the year and just recently remembered where I had stashed the stuff.The studying is at a stall. Mostly because i JUST DON'T WANT TO DO IT.And Kris, no, the sweater not fitting was not a sign.







But I thought about your teasing when my dog groaned, his usual "mom, no, not the sweater again this morning" groad when I put it on him before we went out this morning. He's so funny.







Glad you all stayed safe and dry (hopefully) yesterday...I hear the rain pinging on my furnace at night...reminds me of where I grew up, there was a metal roof outside my window.







Jane93 and I were chatting last night...we should all try to coordinate a time to get into the chat room sometime.


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone,Stargazer. . .smart of you to stay here. . .driving in weather like this is never fun. . .too bad you didn't get to go to SF though. I remember once, I was driving back up to Sac from school in southern CA, and the winds at that time were CRAZY. . .almost got blown off of the road. Plus, there were these HUGE tumbleweeds. . .seriously huge, like some as big as my car, and they were just flying across the freeway. Felt like a video game!Geez, you people make me feel like a slacker! I have done NO Christmas shopping yet. I don't plan to do any until finals are over either. . .I'm a last minute type of person!Renee. . .glad the Niners won! And don't worry, the Kings will come back! Studying is going fine, but like Tiggster said, it is so easy to fall behind, because I REALLY don't want to do it! But the fear is taking over now, so I am actually making good progress. Here, if you don't get a certain GPA or above, they don't "invite you back" next year. . .you get kicked out basically.







SO, that is a pretty big study motivator!We should try to find a time to chat sometime, that would be cool. Anyone have any ideas?Well, hope everyone is doing well. See ya!Kris


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey, look at that, I made a second page!!


----------



## tiggster78

Ah kris....we're SOOOO proud!!!!!


----------



## Kristoffer

All in a day's work, my friends. . .First final tomorrow at 1PM. . .wish me luck! See ya. . .Kris


----------



## tiggster78

GOOD LUCK!







GOOD LUCK!







GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Kristoffer

Thanks. . .Well, one down, three to go! Woohoo! Still have lots of studying to do. . .love that







Hope everyone is doing well! Talk to ya later. . .Kris


----------



## rlo

Kris & Tiggster:GOOD LUCK ON FINALS!!! I'm sure that you will both do just fine.Renee'


----------



## tiggster78

Thanks Renee...1 WEEK TO GO!!! WOOHOOO!!!!AND it's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Kristoffer

Thanks Renee! Yup, just 1 more week! Can you people believe this, I actually have a final TOMORROW! Yeah, that would be a SATURDAY! How much does that suck? Well, I should really get back to the studying, huh? Hope everyone is well. . .see ya, and good luck Tiggster. . .


----------



## tiggster78

Kris..that stinks! Alright...so someone tell me who won the Kings game last night? I meant to watch it ..really....I saw a few minutes of the first quarter and that they were barely ahead at halftime. Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Kristoffer

THE KINGS WON!!!!!!
























































WOOHOO!! Great game!


----------



## bellyknot

Anyone else joining the new trial in the Sac Bee?


----------



## tiggster78

Okay...so it's 5am and I'm up. Ugh...my doggie got sick this morning and I am thoroughly grossed out. Gosh..little doggie = little messes...how am I going to handle it with kids...yuck! So I decided to just stay up, have to get started on the laundry early now since he got sick all over my bed AND floor. man!!


----------



## stargazer

Bellyknot, nope, not me. Kind of have the opposite problem! Hope everyone's weekend went well!


----------



## jane93

Me neither bellyknot I'm both types!


----------



## tiggster78

Alright...one final down, one to go! I have been grinning all day today...it's the beginning of the end!!!!!!







Kris how are you making out??


----------



## Kristoffer

Arrrrg! That is how I am making out! Actually, I only have one left to go to. . .but I have THREE down! It has not been a fun couple weeks, let me tell ya! But yes, they are almost over, and I can't wait. Glad you are almost done too! I'm so looking forward to Friday. . .that is my last one. 8:30 PM on Friday night, it will be over and I will be SOOOOO relaxed!! Can't wait. OK, hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## rlo

Hi! Everyone:Hope you all made it through the storm last night high and dry. It sure is a pretty sky this morning.Tiggster and Kris: Happy last day of finals!!! Then, you're free for the holidays!! Hooray!!Kris: A day early, but the , what the heck! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO KRIS!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! (Consider it sung, OK?) Seriously, have a marvelous birthday.Renee'


----------



## jane93

Happy Birthday KrisStop by the IBS BB holiday party in the chat room all day Friday December 14th for a bit of holiiday cheer and procrastination. I was there earlier and may be later.


----------



## tiggster78

Happy Birthday Kris!!!!! And yeah! We made it through finals!!!Hi everyone else here!!! I will stop by the party later this evening...hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone,Thanks for the Happy B-day wishes! And Tiggster, we are DONE with finals!!










































What a hellish few weeks that was, but it is OVER now! Well, hope everyone has a great weekend!Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Hi everyone...thought I would let you in on my experience of the day. I had my graduation ceremonies...boy was it interesting. We are going down in history for this one. We are the first graduation ceremony (the public included) to boo our commencement speaker (from the public sector) off the stage. The editor/publisher of the Bee was the one speaking...she was terrible! She thought she was going to use her time to speak as a public forum, an editorial commentary started to evolve instead of an inspirational, commencement address. I didn't hear a whole lot of it because the graduates were getting riled up pretty quickly when they heard her speaking...then the public started to get annoyed too...and let her know by booing her and stamping their feet on the floor (in Arco Arena we know this makes noise...and there were a lot of people there)...my family and a lot of the graduates were thinking..."uh-oh, a riot or fight is going to break out soon if she doesn't get off stage".She started out by talking about 9/11/01 and the events that happened...I'm thinking.."great..3 months later and we have this as a commmencement topic"...I was affected..don't get me wrong...but it's time to move on a bit. She was putting down President Bush and the way he has handled things after September 11th. Saying that it wasn't fair to make it harder for illegals or those entering the country to get support/paid help from the U.S. It was pretty funny how she got so irritated with the crowd because we were cheering when she thought we should be disgusted and we were booing when she thought we should be agreeable. It was hilarious in a way. She didn't make it more than 10 minutes until she said "Thank you" and sat down. In that time the President of CSUS got up twice to voice his disapproval of our behavior...oh yeah..that's going to scare all those people into shutting up! I just got an e-mail (as well as all the other business students on the e-mail roster that is college-wide) asking if anyone got it on videotape as Channel 3 wants to see the footage. HAHAHAHAHA...sorry...but it makes me happy to see someone who is taking advantage of an opportunity to give a commencement speech get what they deserve for using it as a editorial commentary time instead. Geez! I wonder if she'll write something up in the BEE tomorrow about how rude everyone was and how close-minded we all are.All in all it was a great day....who wants their graduation ceremony to be normal?! That's no fun!


----------



## stargazer

Kris, a belated happy birthday to you! Sorry to see this late; I really haven't been on the internet this weekend. Hope you had a great day! Tiggster, that sounds hilarious! I can totally picture that. I'm going to have to ask my dad about that-he's a prof at sac state (I think that's where you said you were graduating from) and I think he attended that graduation. Who's close to being done for Christmas! Not I! I was really planning on shopping yesterday but got caught up in the Raiders game, but I did do alot today. Still going to go out and do more tonight. At least I have a little tree (ok, so it's closer to a potted plant but it SAYS mini theme tree).


----------



## tiggster78

Hey Stargazer...it really was pretty funny...and people keep telling me they've seen it on the news. Unfortunately I don't think they're getting the complete story...media ya know. :-( I went out to do a little Christmas shopping yesterday. Nothing big, I was headed to Target early in the a.m. Gosh I felt like such a grinch. Just wasn't into it..and then EVERY SINGLE store you come out of there are people asking for money. Now mind you I don't mind the ones with the red buckets and bells (who are they there for...the american red cross??) but the other ones that are so pushy and forward actually asking you for money bug me to no end. I usually try to slip out with someone. And there is never just one...there are always two, maybe three. UGH!Just call me the grinch!


----------



## stargazer

Tiggster,Target is the WORST for that! There are always tons of people outside asking for money. I think the ones with the bells and red buckets are for the Salvation Army but I'm not sure. I had the same problem at Tower Records and I'm not even sure what they were collecting for.


----------



## rlo

Hi! The people with the bells and red kettles are the Salvation Army. This is their main fundraiser each year. The other ones, I have no idea what they are all about.I'm lucky. Finished my shopping last week, by catalog. My husband is still out there struggling with the crowds. He does everything at the last moment. I would go NUTS if I tried that.Tiggster - your graduation sounded like a real zoo. I agree, speech didn't belong there. It reminded me of my graduation in 1969 at S F State, during the VietNam War. We had an unpopular speaker and it got real ugly with main professors and students staging a demonstration. Have a good day, all of you. Don't eat too many candy canes.Renee'


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone,Thanks Stargazer!So I've seen several news stories about that graduation speech by now. . .wow! Very interesting. I have to say that, being the far left wing flaming liberal that I am, I thought the speech was good and agreed with alot of what she said. BUT, how inappropriate! The graduation was completely the wrong forum to give that speech in! What was she thinking? And its not like she decided that this would be her one opportunity to speak out about this publicly. . .she runs a newspaper for crying out loud! Use that to voice your opinions. She should have known that that speech had no place at a college graduation ceremony. She still hasn't talked about it since then. . .I would be interested to hear what she has to say. . .I imagine she is pretty embarassed. . .getting booed off the stage like that. Well Tiggster, at least you have a graduation ceremony that you won't soon forget!Well, hope everyone is doing well, and getting their shopping done! Me, I haven't started yet. . .guess it would be a good idea, huh?







Kris


----------



## jane93

Congratulations on graduating tiggster!....Your ceremony sounds like one for the history books. While I do agree with some of what the Bee editor said (sorry guys call me a subversive if you like I don't care







and I'll stop the politics here) it was a really inapropriate speech to give for a graduation when everyone wants some inspiration about being the future of our country! Kris I still haven't finished my shopping. I couldn't get into it this year. My mother in law is here for the next two weeks (our house is very small even thought she is great)!So how about a Sacramento area chat room discussion someday in January?Take care,Jane


----------



## stargazer

Jane, I can never get into the chat room. It just hangs forever and never lets me in. Have any of you had a problem with that? How do you solve it? I've tried to get in both with Netscape and IE.


----------



## jane93

Hi stargazer..I've never had a problem with this chatroom. I use IE (version 5.0-old but works)? I just got in there no probs today. Maybe e-mail Jeff?


----------



## tiggster78

I'm up for a scheduled chat time in the chatroom sometime soon.Hope all is going well with everyone. I just had dinner with some friends I haven't seen in months....guess I can do that more with school out.And psycho-foster-kitty is actually slowing down a little bit tonight. Wonder if I'll actually get some sleep. ahhhhh.take care everyone!


----------



## tiggster78

Hey Kris...looks like you've got a "not-so-secret" admirer. There's a post in the Meeting place about your picture.







The post is below.







________________________________________________ON IBS MEMBERS PAGE 5 THERE IS A PIC OF A GUY NAMED CHRIS AND HES VERY GOOD LOOKING WHO IS HE????--------------------TryingToDeal________________________________________________


----------



## Kristoffer

Oh Lord! I feel like a dork! That is really funny! I guess I should respond, huh? lol. . .So how is everyone doing? This week has been soooo nice now that finals are over with! Of course it means that I am working full time now. . .but I would take that any day over school. . .plus I love my job, so I'm not complaining! Some of my friends are coming into town for the holiday too, so that is really nice. . .some that I haven't seen in like 6 months! Party time!Well, loser/procrastinator/slacker that I am, I just started my Christmas shopping yesterday, and I'm hoping to finish today! Talk about last minute!I'd be up for a chat anytime soon too. . .are we thinkin' after New Year's sometime? Well, hope everyone has a great holiday!







Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Hey Kris...is there room for me in your loser/procrastinator/slacker boat? I just started my "real" Christmas shopping yesterday too...and finished it today. Not the worst I've ever done though...I've done it late Christmas eve at times too.







Good response .. hope she doesn't turn into some sort of stalker. Hey it could be your future wife!







Hope everyone else is doing well...getting ready for the big day. Kris what sort of job do you have? Glad you are enjoying working full time. It has it's moments.


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey Tiggster. . .I think there is plenty of room on this boat for you! Geez was it crowded today. . .even the supermarket was packed!! But I almost have everything done! Hey, I went to that Pier 1 clearance place that you told me about. . .really cool! I hate going to Pier 1 to shop for OTHER people though. I just walk around going "ooh, I want that". . .not really helpful during this time of year! But great prices. Still have a couple of things to get tomorrow. . .I'll be leaving work a bit early to do that! I work as a law clerk for a public defender downtown. . .I really enjoy it! I just have to wait another year and a half before I get to be a REAL lawyer. . .then I don't have to make clients sign something that says it's OK for a student attorney to represent them! LOL. . .I'm sure that makes some of them nervous! But yeah, not that I LOVE working full time or anything, but it definitely beats school, no question. . .plus really liking the job helps alot!And I don't think that girl will be turning into a stalker or a wife. . .considering that she has another thread going talking about her new boyfriend! So, I'm hoping she's harmless!







Well, hope everyone is doing good. . .have a great holiday everyone!Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Hi All! Kris...I know it was PACKED out yesterday! On Sat. I went to Borders on Fair Oaks...I walked in and walked right back out. I guess at that point in time, people who didn't know what to get other people were there getting that person a book. There was a line snaked around the ENTIRE store for checkout. I wasn't even going to deal with that!







I worked at a law firm for about a year and a half here in Sac. They dealt with mostly corporate law though That's cool that you actually get to defend people.







I was at that Pier One on Sat!  I know..it's very hard to shop for someone else there. Okay..gotta go get these munchkins fed. Take care!


----------



## jane93

Happy Christmas...or happy hols all round. Have an IBS free holliday! Now I have to go get some last minute stuff....Hey anyone here play tennis? (I'm not great..but its still fun). Lets chat soon. How about Jan 3 in the early evening? That way all my relatives will be gone..phew...I only get to use this computer when my MiL is out she's here for two weeks!Jane


----------



## tiggster78

Can we chat another day? Maybe the 4th? I have a volunteer meeting that night. As for tennis....I haven't played in years, probably can't even hit the ball...but am up for anything that helps me stay fit and active.


----------



## rlo

Merry, Merry Christmas to all of you. May your holiday be filled with peace and joy.Renee'


----------



## tiggster78

Hey Kris...have you been following that thread on you in the Meeting pLace?It's getting interesting.


----------



## stargazer

LOL! I just read the thread on Kris again with more replies. How does it feel to have the girls fighting over you Kris?







Hope you all had a great Christmas! Mine was ok after all the flying we had to do that day to LA. Ugh. I need a vacation! Tennis sounds fun. I used to be fairly decent, but tried awhile ago and absolutely sucked. I just threw away my racket too. I'd have to borrow someone's or I might as well get a new one since I'll want to play again sometime.


----------



## tiggster78

Happy New Year everyone!!!! Stay safe and have FUN!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone!Hope everyone had a good holiday and New Year's celebration!HAHA, yes, I saw the thread in the meeting place. Very funny!I played tennis a long time ago, but it has been a while. I still have a racket, but it hasn't been used for years!Well, hope no one is too hung over today! Talk to you all later. . .maybe now that the holidays are over we can try to find a good time for an online chat? See ya!Kris


----------



## tiggster78

CHAT TIME...When is everyone avail. I'm open evenings next week. Kris I know you are back in school...what days work for you?Anyone else have "bad" and "good" days??It would be fun to get as many of us as we can in there for a chat time.


----------



## jane93

Evenings are good except Tuesdays and I won't be around this Wednesday, but next is fine.


----------



## stargazer

The only day I really can't is Thursday (since I'll be out for my birthday!







cheap plug) but other than that I'm good any day. (this is all assuming I can get into chat-I haven't been able to as of yet). hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey all!Any evening is good for me during the week. . .I only have school or work until, at the latest, like 6:00, and then I am usually home. But this Thursday is also not good for me. . .Survivor Finale!! Yeah, dorky, but I always have people over to my apartment for it. . .kinda fun! We usually order pizzas. . .now with my new friend IBS, I don't think I'll be able to enjoy the pizza with everyone!







But oh well, it'll still be fun! Hope everyone is doing well. . .Kris


----------



## tiggster78

Kris that sounds like fun! You're not a dork







How about we try for Monday of next week..say around 7pm? How does that sound??If good I'll see you there!


----------



## jane93

Sounds good to me...Stargazer I wonder why you can't get in? Are you using a Mac?By the wayHappy Birthday!!


----------



## violet

I just stumbled upon these Sacramento messages!! What a relief to know there are others around this area. I have celiac sprue and IBS. At a ripe old age, I returned to college in 1997 - I have 7 more classes to go in Women Studies major - but I had to withdraw fall semester due to poor health and low weight. Am so hoping to gain weight and energy to enjoy the rest of my life!


----------



## jane93

Welcome violet. I hope you can join us on Monday night for a virtual Sacramento chat.


----------



## stargazer

Welcome Violet! Jane, I'm still not sure why I can't get in. Truthfully, I've used a couple of different computers (at work and home) with Netscape and IE, and get an "undefined error" after it sits there for awhile. If I didn't know better I'd say there was a conspiracy against me. I'm getting a new computer at the end of the month so hopefully I'll be able to get into chat with it. And thanks for the birthday wishes-like I said in the meeting place it's been a crappy day so far. Here's hoping it can only get better!


----------



## tiggster78

Welcome Violet! We're a chatty/fun bunch so hoping you'll join us on Monday night!HAppy Birthday Stargazer!!! Hope it got better for you.Y'all have a FABULOUS Friday and weekend..stay safe in the fog!!!


----------



## Kristoffer

Hi all!Just checkin' in. . .hope to see everyone tonight at 7! Good luck getting into the chat area, for those who have had a hard time. . .hope it works!Kris


----------



## stargazer

Sorry I missed it guys. I was actually able to get in for the first time a few minutes ago but of course you were already gone. hopefully i'll be able to get in on time next time. hope you have a good night!


----------



## tiggster78

Hey Stargazer...we missed you! It was just Kris, Jane and I (I think). Is anyone a member of a gym in the area? Know of one with good rates or one worth the rate?I did the 24 hour fitness on Howe for awhile...hated it there. Was looking into California Family Fitness but the location they have somewhat near me is small and I'm sure crowded...not to mention I think their rates were pretty high. But 24 hour enrollment/processing fee is very high also. UGH!!!!


----------



## jane93

tiggster..I used to belong to that very same 24hr fitness about 5 years ago (yuck...I don't think they ever cleaned it). ...I just hated the 24hr place so much.You can usually negotiate the "initiation fee" to half what they ask for.


----------



## tiggster78

Ah geez! Wish I remembered what I learned in my negotiations class now! I think what I'm going to do is buy the Billy Blanks Tae Bo tapes...my friend has them and says that they really do give you a workout. I figure that's gotta be cheaper. Nothing like scraping by.,,..but have no fear! Someday I WILL be able to afford luxuries! (ha)


----------



## kdleo

Dearest Fellow IBS_buds, I posted ,quite awhile ago, an offer to be a penpal...to share info,give support, be kind,all that good tlc....I have gotten some wonderful responses....but I want to put it out there again.So, if someone wants to be my IBS penpal,please email me,I go by kdleo here, but I go by Kath otherwise.I have struggled w/IBS for over14 yrs. Ihave con-domIBS...Irecently got a GREAT suggestion on this site for gingerroot and it has truly helped. I also have the names of other herbals...one that is specifically made for IBS, made by Crystal Star. I am also going to have surgery to correct this dreaded disorder, BUT, right now cannot do that..I will do that after several months. I know ALOT about this disorder and I find this site to be such a wonderful,caring and safe place to go to w/my concerns. I love the humor that is used...God knows, humor is a healing mechanism! So, all I am looking for are folks who would like to share, privately w/me email to email.....this, I think is a mighty strong tool when one is suffering, maybe isolated, confused.....people on this site often know more about IBS than a GI specialist.So...my email is katdenny###yahoo.com, please feel free to reach out...blessings, kath/kdleo


----------



## tiggster78

Hi Sacramentens! How are y'all??Get any snow in your area? I only saw a few flakes at work...where my parents live (about an hour northwest of here) it snowed two inches! I'm so jealous! jane...saw your post on the other board..about morning sickness...are you pregnant? Kris how are classes going? When is everyone ready to meet?


----------



## Blackcat

Hehehe I was just reading the posts from the sacramento area and read the one about snow today. Im in santa cruz (UCSC) and it snowed on our campus today like a bunch! it was cool. Anyway does anyone know of any support groups around here or anyone from around here? Just wondering.







Have a great day Amanda


----------



## GurgleGut

Hi all of you fellow Sacramentans! I live near Roseville and I am a Kaiser member. I attended an IBS workshop at Kaiser and it was really lame, I really didn't get anything new out of it. So did you all have snow yesterday? How strange! So, how did everyone's finals go? I remember finals..ugh, the worse part for me was waiting for the results. I went to UC Davis back when Pee Wee Herman and the Stray Cats were in style (and Sting was young and had all of his hair har, har)(according to my 10 year old, there might have been dinosaurs roaming the earth too because we didn't have computers or CD's!) At any rate, did anyone find a support group in this area? It would have to be near a bathroom. LOL!


----------



## rlo

Hi! All:Welcome to the Sacramento family, GurgleGut. Glad to have you aboard!!There was just a hint of snow yesterday in South Sacramento. Only saw a few flakes. I saw the pictures of the capitol on the news with the heavy flakes falling. It was absolutely gorgeous. I just had to email my cousin in Anchorage, Alaska and thank her for the taste of winter.Hope all of you are doing OK.Take care.Renee'


----------



## stargazer

I am very bitter.







It snowed everywhere BUT here. It's like it saw the sign "welcome to rocklin" and screeched to a grinding halt. Sigh. Why did I ever move from downtown? Oh yeah, the commute. Glad you all got a chance to enjoy it. I was hopeful for more today but instead just fog and ice. Oh, and Jane, I was wondering the same thing about your post on the meeting place. Are you pregnant and didn't tell us???


----------



## jane93

Welcome gurgle gut and black cat even though you're in Santa Cruz...I think that was listed as the most expensive place to live in California recently!!Well tiggster you are right..I'm only two months pregnant and so I haven't told many people, but I figured this board is one place you can be anonymous and I've been feeling really bad







and needed some advice as my doctor won't see me for two more weeks. I'm still scared things aren't normal...so I'm scared to tell even my close friends.Hey Kris..check out your admirers new thread.."Raising a child"I did see sleet here and snow for about two minutes!


----------



## rlo

Jane:Congratulations! I will keep good thoughts and prayers going your way. I hope that you feel better shortly and hear some real good, reassuring news. I was never able to have children so I haven't any clues as to what can help the morning sickness thing - possibly saltines and weak tea??? One friend of mine used to eat pancakes or waffles to help. Everyone is different (as we have heard a million times).Take care.


----------



## Kristoffer

Hey everyone!How funny. . .I was just getting ready to post something to get everyone to wake up, and you all beat me to it! Sorry, school got a litte crazy for a while, so I have been absent from posting pretty much. But all is good now! Just got the BIG paper turned in yesterday. And grades did come back finally (only last week!) and I actually did good, so I'm very happy about that! Hey, I even got an A in one of my classes! OK, it was a class that I really don't care much about at all (Wills and Trusts. . .required, and BORING!) but I'll take the A any day!I didn't see any snow here either! But I am also in South Sac, so I guess it didn't make it here too much. I hear downtown was really cool. . .of course, I didn't work that day, so I wasn't downtown either. But it was early morning when it happened, right? Yeah, I was asleep. . .I was up until about 4:30AM finishing my paper! I wasn't about to get up for some snow!OK, yes Jane, I've seen psycho chick's post about kids. . .no comment. That girl just can't seem to avoid controversy, eh? I have lots to say about some of the stuff going on in that post, but I've decided to try to stay out of political discussions on here. I love them, but I get frustrated with this. . .I like face to face discussions about stuff like that (where I can raise my voice and cut people off when they are wrong







) The lawyer in me gets annoyed with the all over the place posts and lag time in discussions!OK, I've rambled on way too long. . .hope everyone is doing well. Stay warm!Kris


----------



## GurgleGut

Hello, is everyone freezing? I can't stay warm. Tiggster, I just want you to know that I have taken your advice and gotten 2 cats spayed in the last week. LOL! I live in the country and people tend to leave pets for us country folk, you know we want 50 cats and stray, untrained dogs, right? Well I had a feral cat colony starting in my yard, there were 7 of them (5 kittens) I trapped all of them, got thier shots, tamed them and found homes for all of them except 2. One kitten we kept because she was too cute (she got spayed today) and the mother cat who turned out to be quite tame once I caught her. I figure that if she was dumped (explaining the tameness) then she needs to be able to trust people again and that would be me. I think that it would be cruel to get her used to us then make her change homes again so I kept her too. OK, I am a sucker and I really needed 4 cats! I hope you all are doing well. Cheers, Arry


----------



## tiggster78

Hey all...Jane how's the morning sickness? Congrats by the way!!!Kris, how are classes? Not a whole lot new on my end, my job is causing me stress







and I'm up having a coughing fit when I'd much rather be sleeping...but oh well.







Gurgle...YEAH! Thanks for being so responsible (even if they are kitties/doggies that were dumped with you)...I just don't understand people sometimes....how cruel they can be. They have low-cost/no-cost spay/neuter programs around for ferel cats...you might look into that.


----------



## jane93

Bleugh..the morning (all day) sickness seems to come and go...I can't really count on doing anything...much like my early IBS years until the hypno tapes helped me improve. I'm beginning to wonder why so many women do this and how they hold down a job while pregnant







I made the mistake of watching Friends last night and Rachel is supposedly pregnant...just how many pregnant women look that good I don't know







The last time I tried to have a feral kitten spayed a few years ago, he ran away the day before I was to take him to have the op. I think he knew.


----------



## tiggster78

Hi all...just a quick hello..where did y'all go??Gurgle (and others) I found the number and location of the Feral Cat Altering Program I mentioned. It is free, don't know the specifics. It's at the South Sacramento Pet Hospital on Franklin Blvd. Their number is 421-0619.On another note..anyone know a good place to find bargain (new) mattresses. I'm looking for a queen sized mattress/box spring and don't want to pay a small fortune. Hope all is well!


----------



## tiggster78

bump...anyone? anyone?


----------



## bellyknot

What doctors do you guys go to? I have Kaiser now, any suggestions for a sympathetic doc?


----------



## mdbiggs

Hi everyone, I am up the hill in Auburn and it is so nice to know I am not the only one in this part of the world dealing with IBS. I have been dealing with this for 7 years now, seems like a lifetime and I am so thankful I have found this website. Look forward to getting to know you all. Melissa


----------



## tiggster78

Alright...trying again..where did you all go?


----------



## GurgleGut

Hi Tiggster, I have been really busy. MD, I am in Newcastle, right by you! Who was it asking about Kaiser? I have Kaiser too, have you been to the IBS seminar that they have? Which Kaiser facility do you use, I use the Eureka one in Roseville. I still haven't found anyone who will listen too carefully to me. LOL! They all sort of wave me away saying, it's IBS & GERD and never really look into anything or monitor my progress. I have learned a lot more reading this BB than I have from Kaiser's for sure! I wonder both IBS and GERD suddenly developed at the age of 40? Strange indeed. I hope that everyone is well.


----------



## bellyknot

Hi GurgleGut,How did you get to see someone at Eureka Rd? They keep sending me down to Riverside and there's NO PARKING, besides its 45min from me in El Dorado Hills. Today my doc gave me a referral to GI and said I have to go to Morse Ave. Did you get to see one at Eureka? I'm new to Kaiser and not impressed. The next time I visit there I will have to be on deaths door.


----------



## GurgleGut

Bellyknot, you just have to learn how to use Kaiser, I have been with them for 35 years. there is definately a system and ways to work with the system. I use Riverside too, in fact my regular Dr. is at Riverside. Do you come over on Hazel to Sierra College? It is much faster. I think that all those specialists are at Morse, I did see a gastro at Morse Avenue. The fact that you got a referral to a specialist is good, that some times takes a while. Give them a try, it will get easier. I hope that you feel better soon!


----------



## bellyknot

Thanks Gurgle gut! No I haven't gone the Sierra College route, I'll try it next time. I think my doc sent me to GI right away because I have such a history of liver, pancreas and bowel problems. Good thing I kept ALL my medical records, although I don't know if it will help. I do hope they don't want to repeat all those same tests again.


----------



## jane93

Hello has everyone been on vacation or something this past month?Isn't spring just gorgeous here?







Anyway if you don't already know there are clinical trials for those of you with IBS-D advertised in todays Sacramento Bee ..this may be the same trail that is mentioned on the clinical trials board here.


----------



## chelsea

Hi, all. I'm from Folsom and have been a member of this board for quite awhile, just not very active with it. I was wondering if anyone is ready to start a weekly or bi-weekly meeting somewhere in the Sac area? I just would like to be able to develop some friendships with fellow sufferers who would like to improve the quality of their lives. I've allowed this IBS 'thing' to rule my daily schedule, and am ready to try to overcome some of my fears and start enjoying life more. Can anyone relate? IBS is such a private and embarrassing thing for me that it makes it difficult to maintain friendships with those that I fear may not understand what I am going through. Making commitments to do things with others is toughest for me, because I fear I will have to break them, which I have had to do many times in the past. It sounds like many of you are pretty busy, but it would be nice to set up some fun activities or get togethers now and then. What do you all think?Susan


----------



## jane93

Hi Susan, I can relate.There are a few of us around..it seems like everyone must be doing other things..if anyone wants to organize meetings that don't include driving in rush hour I'll attend a few of them. I'm just a terrible organizer! It would be nice to meet everyone..at least once!Jane


----------



## tiggster78

I'm up for meeting as well. It just depends on where it's at...whether or not I can find it (I also suffer from terrible directional sense)







I haven't been having much trouble with my IBS since I went off of b/c pills a few months ago...but I'm getting ready to go back on..will try something different this time. May be back in the IBS boat soon.


----------



## chelsea

Hi Jane and Tiggster, How are weekends for you two or late afternoons during the week? I'm not sure where you both are, but I live in Folsom. Let me know what area you would be coming from, and we can try to pick a centrally located spot. Again, I would just want to keep it casual, maybe sit down and talk a bit the first time we meet. Then we can go from there, and determine when we would meet again and all that stuff. I know I want to avoid the traffic too, so hopefully we can find a time and place that works for all of us.Susan


----------



## jane93

I live in East Sacramento.Weekends are generally good as are after 6:30pm weekdays. I'm not as busy as I used to be now that I'm pregnant.


----------



## tiggster78

Sorry I disappeared again.  I'll be better about checking back here so we can get something set up.Weeknights are generally bad for me. weekends are better. Mornings are possible if I'm not working at the shelter, and afternoons, evenings are fine too. Maybe coffee, or tea somewhere? I live over by Sac. State.


----------

